# Norfolk Mountain Dog Puppies



## garydogz

Hi All.

What do you make of these then? Put a barrel on their collars and away you go.
8 weeks old in the pictures, taken 10 days ago.









I suspect one of these of eating all the pies. 









OK. They are a crossbreed and there are no mountains in Norfolk (barely a hill worth the name) but it's just what they bring to mind.
The Americans call them Sharp Eagles but I just can't go with that.:confused1:


----------



## jenty34

wow, they are great


----------



## gillie

Awwwww they are really cuties


----------



## Guest

Aw wow! They're adorable!


----------



## carol

hi they look so sweet


----------



## garydogz

:blushing::blushing::blushing: SO SORRY - clicked the wrong link These were supposed to be in the photo section :blushing::blushing::blushing:

My brain seems to have started the weekend early!

Thanks anyway for the nice comments.


----------



## Fleur

Wow - really cute pups.
What cross are they? They look like they will grow big.


----------



## tashi

At a guess Shah Pei x Beagle


----------



## Guest

nice looking crossbreeds, how much u asking for them???


----------



## briarlow

Not keen on the black ones but the wrinkly one is gorgeous, looks like it's going to be a big un!


----------



## garydogz

At a guess Shah Pei x Beagle Spt on - top of the class!

nice looking crossbreeds, how much u asking for them??? - Thanks, and so far they have a really friendly nature about them as well. All over you given the chance - lickmonsters! They are up for £500

Not keen on the black ones but the wrinkly one is gorgeous, looks like it's going to be a big un!
Pie suspect no.1. He is the most striking of the 3, and bigger built. In truth they should not grow past medium size. Mum is the bigger parent, by height and build, and is a tad over 16" at the shoulder.


----------



## Guest

i love the red/black one, but i think them black ones are gonna be well nice.


----------

